# EV Parts For Sale



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

Please check out this listing and my others for any parts you may require. http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=224643027 Many thanks.


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Hi Zevflow

Are these one off parts or do ou intended to keep supplying EV parts?

Regards
Grant


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

Hi Grant,

Most of the bits are one offs that I'm selling at cost or below cost to move then on. Was going to do a few conversions for a bloke but he pulled the pin on in it when petrol went relatively cheap. Thanks.


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Really? Interesting and considering regardless of how cheap petrol is now, it wont always be that way... any how my preferences are more than just petrol prices; no more oil company funding oh and tire melting performance  
So is EV conversion your specialty and do you have contacts or see yourself importing more components? 

Thanks


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

Grant_NZ said:


> Really? Interesting and considering regardless of how cheap petrol is now, it wont always be that way... any how my preferences are more than just petrol prices; no more oil company funding oh and tire melting performance


\

I agree with what you say, because that is why I got into it myself in the first place, but it was my customer that pulled the pin. 
EV conversion is just a hobby at this stage, but would have been a business until the economic climate changed. I have only done two conversions so far for my wife and myself, but have a third on the drawing board now. Have kept some of the parts for the 2nd and 3rd conversions.
I might stock the odd EV component but with everyone having different ideas of what they what it would be hard to know what to stock in NZ. I have had no end of problems with overseas suppliers, especially with delays in shipping items. Between that, shipping costs, the forever changing exchange rate and everyones access to bits on the internet, I can't see it as making any money.


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Yeah that's what I'm worried about, dealing with overseas EV suppliers, getting shafted and not being able to do a lot about it... 

This is in no way a plug but Ive heard really good things about EV Components in the US and more recently, the price of their lithium cells, very tempting  They could be a go?

Do you have any experience in AC motors? I plan to do an AC conversion, lithium batteries etc looking at a budget of 40k including donor which is still undecided, be good to have a fellow Kiwi to call on (i.e annoy ) for info


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

I haven't had any experience with EV Components so can't comment. Others I have had dealings with can be good sometimes and bad the next. Usually when it is something urgent that you need, is when they let you down. (Murphys Law)
Have been sticking to DC conversions myself until somebody comes up with a cheap AC system. I prefer to build a few cars to get experience and actually drive them, rather than spend years building one "ultimate car", that would probably be out of date by the time it is finished. Also, not a big task to convert a car from DC/Lead to AC/lithium later on.


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

In regards to changing from DC to AC, Ive heard apart from the motor the basic thing to change is the controller, that seem right? Ive read both sides; some say its complicated and some simple because of less parts


----------



## johnchristine375 (Jul 20, 2009)

I would like to thanks you to sale EV parts.

Used cars for sale


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

Many thanks John. Hope you get good use out of the parts. Have just listed a very good vacuum pump for sale on Trade-Me. http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=235432154 These are the best thing since sliced bread, even if I do say so myself. These are what we have been waiting for, to keep our EV's quiet and stopping properly. I am running one on my own EV and am very impressed with it's performance.


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

Zevflow said:


> Many thanks John. Hope you get good use out of the parts. Have just listed a very good vacuum pump for sale on Trade-Me. http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=235432154 These are the best thing since sliced bread, even if I do say so myself. These are what we have been waiting for, to keep our EV's quiet and stopping properly. I am running one on my own EV and am very impressed with it's performance.


Damn! didn't see this in time 

Anyone else got an ultra quiet vacuum pump for sale?

I was thinking of making a vacuum pump from a diesel exhauster and a small single phase induction motor. Anyone know which diesel vehicles have suitable vacuum exhausters?

Sam.

EDIT: I see you have a new auction running. I'll clear the funds with the boss/wife tonight.


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the auction Rex. Bargain!


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

Pleasure Sam. Happy I could help you.


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes thanks Rex! I received my Vacuum Pump today  (I was the one who snapped up the first auction the other morning 

Pete.


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey Rex, I've finally got round to testing the vacuum pump. It runs about once a second. I assume I need a vacuum reservoir tank inline but I'm having trouble tracking one down. Is there any adjustment on the pressure switch to add a bit more hysteresis?

Cheers,

Sam.


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

Hi Sam,

I made a resevoir of PVC pipe and althought it works well the pump is so grunty, it still only runs for 1.5 to 2 seconds anyway. The switches have no differential adjustment but seem to work fine. I went high tech (expensive) and used a digital pressure switch that gave me pressure reading, on/off adjustable switching and a low level alarm, hooked to a light and buzzer. Bit of an overkill, but what's a few more dollars on the plastic


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

Did yours run-stop every second continuously without the reservior? I think the problem is the brake booster is a bit puny. It appears there's another type of brake booster for the MR2 with a fair bit more volume. I've bid on one closing tonight. I hope it fits.


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

Sounds like you have leak in the system (booster?). Mine only goes after a couple of pumps on the pedal but doesn't cut in any more if the pedal is continuously held down.


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

Turned the system off, pumped the brakes a couple of times to equalise pressure, turned it back on and the pump runs for about 2 secs to create the vacuum and then begins to cycle. Turned it off, left it for a couple of hours and turned it back on again and it just cycles, no loss in vacuum so no leak.

I think there's a bit of reverse recovery in the one way check valve as it closes. It would be negligible in a system with enough volume (vacuum reserve) but I think because the booster is so small, that reverse flow as the check valve closes is enough to trip the pressure switch again, causing it to cycle.

I won the auction for the bigger brake booster. I'll report back on whether that solves the problem or not. Otherwise, I'll look at making a reservoir.

Sam.


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

Following up on this thread, it did turn out to be a leak.

The vacuum hose supplied with the kit must be some imperial inner diameter as it wasn't forming a tight seal at the brake booster barb. A bit of plumber's tape over the barb sorted it out. 

Thanks again Rex!


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

samborambo said:


> Following up on this thread, it did turn out to be a leak.
> 
> The vacuum hose supplied with the kit must be some imperial inner diameter as it wasn't forming a tight seal at the brake booster barb. A bit of plumber's tape over the barb sorted it out.
> 
> Thanks again Rex!


Hey Sam, Did you end up installing a vacuum reservoir with this system?


Pete


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

Nah, I'll see how I go with the current set up straight to the BB. If the pump can't keep up (and I have faith that it will) then I'll look at making a PVC pipe reservoir and stick it under the front guard or something.

The pump cuts in every time you press the pedal but pulls the vacuum down within a second or so. It's a bit noisy at the moment with the pump being bolted straight to the body and the bonnet off but I'll worry about that later.

Sam.


----------

